
Evernote: Greetings from Our New CEO - personjerry
https://evernote.com/blog/ian-small-new-ceo/
======
personjerry
We recently saw news of layoffs at Evernote:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18019219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18019219)
It seems like they've been trending downwards for quite a while.

I have noticed that there are a myriad of notes apps options (like Bear,
Notion), but none of them seem to be thriving where Evernote should be leaving
space. In your opinion, what do these notes apps (especially Evernote) fail?

What should they be trying to build and what did they build instead? What did
they not understand about their users?

------
ggm
markdown?

